# Cessna Landing on the USS Midway



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9XRUbBGj8_

Geo


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

For a first ever carrier landing, he did quite well.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2013)

Indeed, remarkable story behind it too.

USS Midway Air Boss Remembers Heroic Bird Dog Airplane Rescue | KPBS.org


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just wonderful.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW! That took some nerve!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2013)

From my post on the O-1E thread.

Fantastic story. It can be unnerving seeing a carrier in the distance on the water, doesn't look possible you could land Anything on it. I've only been on one carrier landing, in an H-34J on the Yorktown. He was waffeling a bit, near stall speed I would guess, but then the deck is moving in the same direction and gives a false sense of speed. Good one!!!!


----------

